# Suggestions for Home Surveillance Equipment?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have a neighbor who's been stalking me and vandalizing my property outside -- this is the same guy about whom I recently asked the question, "Should I Tell On My Neighbor?"

I did tell on the neighbor and now two police agencies are investigating him. The stuff will really hit the fan in a short time because it's likely that he'll lose his cushy job when the investigations are complete. He may put it together that I had something to do with this and then he'll retaliate against me. 

We used to date, you see, and I broke it off with him because I learned that he's a thief. I wanted nothing to do with a crook. I broke it off shortly after learning of his theft and I waited a couple of months to say anything because I have been afraid that he'll retaliate against me. It's been hard to keep quiet, though, because I'm a law-abiding person and I don't like knowing that he's getting away with what he does.

In the months since I dumped him my vehicles have been getting vandalized, and this is without the guy even knowing yet that he's in trouble with the police. The guy will really hit the roof when he has to face the police after the two agencies have completed their investigations and I worry that he'll really go to town on my property.

The police in both agencies have advised me to install surveillance equipment so that I can record proof of him damaging my property. It would be nice to have that proof and go after him for that, in addition to going after him for the other crimes (larcenies) that I reported.

My questions for you, if you don't mind:

1. do you have any suggestions for consultants to use in order to buy the right kind of camera and recording equipment? There's so much available online and I can't tell what's good and what isn't.

2. do any of you guys consult with people on the side? If so, please send me a private message and I'll communicate with you off the boards.

3. do you have any suggestions on web sites for me to use in order to just order the equipment I need online?

Thanks for your help and for any suggestions you can provide.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not an expert, but this might be a good place to start looking for hardware at least Jeep. They have a ton of surveillance cameras at all price levels.
http://www.smarthome.com


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If Koz' idea doesn't work, try

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitman


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*ditto Wolfmans idea*


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

THANK YOU, *KozmoKramer*, for the link to that web site. The options are numerous and wonderful and I'm going to have a system installed at the end of this upcoming week. In the meanwhile I will request that a local town officer stop by and have a chat with the scumbag to remind him that it's not okay to harass his ex-girlfriend (me).

My ex-boyfriend is a huge wimp and a total pussy (as in "pusillanimous"). He once admitted to me that he gets back at his female supervisors at work by being "passive-agressive" to them. I'm hoping that his fear of the police will be more intense than the "twisted, sick bastard streak" that rules how he behaves and makes him passive-agressive toward women.

On a bright note, I did a favor for a friend I know from the subway today and he already wants to pay me back by installing the camera equipment that I buy. The favor I did is that I thoroughly washed and detailed his car, inside and out, this morning. We had planned that I would do this even before I decided to put up surveillance. We decided that I'd do it 'cause I enjoy washing cars and he doesn't and because this kid's done a favor or two for me in the past and I thought it was time to repay his consistent kindness.

My pal for whom I detailed a car today is a wicked good techie kind of guy and he's already agreed to install and set up the hidden camera and then connect all the stuff wirelessly so that I can record the bad guy's actions, if necessary.

I have nice friends -- including you guys here whom I don't know too well but on whom I've been grateful to rely when I've had questions or just needed to vent about things -- and I'm really happy that we'll soon have a camera system in place.

Oh, and *94c*, thanks for the chuckles you gave me!!! Up until you posted that link I had never looked up "hitman" or anything else about murder on the computer, but now that I clicked on there I'll be a suspect if anything ever happens to the pinhead I used to date. I hope we can keep this thread up long enough to serve as proof that I didn't know what I was doing when I clicked on that Wiki page!!!

P.S. *Wolfman* and *justanotherparatrooper* thanks for your suggestion, too. I used to have four German Shepherds over a thirteen year period and I know how great they are. Where I live now I can't have a German Shepherd anymore, just a little buggah, so I do have a small dog these days. Unfortunately, I can't keep the dog outside in the middle of the night when all the vandalism occurs, so that's why the local police, whom I respect a whole lot, advised me to secretly record the guy.

Oh, I also have a professionally monitored, home security system inside the house and some carefully placed items that I could use to defend myself if he (or anyone else) ever broke in when I'm home. So I think I'm set for now, and I will definitely let you guys know how it goes over the next several weeks.


----------

